# Problema para conectar a internet

## jyest

Buenas,

Hace unos dias que tengo problemas con el Vuze, despues de unos dias conectado y funcionando a la perfeccion, se quedaba a 0. El problema viene porque pierde la conexion a internet, incluso me da error al intentar navegar. Hasta ahora reiniciando se solucionaba, pero desde hace dos dias no me deja. 

Tengo configurado con Ip's estaticas, la red interna funciona a la perfeccion, pero al hacer ping al exterior, me dice:

# ping www.google.es

ping: unknown host www.google.es

He revisado todas las configuraciones y creo que estan correctas. 

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Puede que te falte un servidor de nombres:

```
echo "nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" >> /etc/resolv.conf"
```

Donde XXX es el número de IP de tu DNS.

Salud!

----------

## jyest

Pos diria ke no

```
 cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth2

# domain Linux

nameserver 80.58.61.250

nameserver 80.58.61.254
```

```
cat net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth2=("10.0.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255")

routes_eth2=("default via 10.0.0.1")

# dns_domain_eth2="Linux"

# dns_servers_eth2="80.58.61.250 80.58.61.254"

# rename_eth2="eth0"

```

```
ifconfig -a

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:26:95:c3

          inet addr:10.0.0.4  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:31ff:fe26:95c3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:529 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1006 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:45375 (44.3 KiB)  TX bytes:145092 (141.6 KiB)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x4000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:480 (480.0 B)  TX bytes:480 (480.0 B)

```

```
 route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth2

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth2

```

No se que mas poner. De momento sigue funcionando perfectamente la red, pero no tengo ping afuera....

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Prueba 2: Ping a un número de IP conocido funciona?

```
~ $ ping 209.13.167.227

PING 209.13.167.227 (209.13.167.227) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 209.13.167.227: icmp_seq=1 ttl=118 time=41.6 ms

64 bytes from 209.13.167.227: icmp_seq=2 ttl=118 time=51.5 ms
```

Salud!

----------

## jyest

Prueba 2:

No funciona, se queda asi para la eternidad (creo ke despues de 15 minutos tenia bastante...)

```
 ping 209.13.167.227

PING 209.13.167.227 (209.13.167.227) 56(84) bytes of data.

```

Ping a una IP fija interna

```
ping 10.0.0.2

PING 10.0.0.2 (10.0.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.293 ms

64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=0.245 ms

64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=0.201 ms

64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=4 ttl=128 time=0.358 ms

```

No me gusta la palabra "reinstalar" pero veo que al final tendre que hacerlo. No se que mas mirar o probar o yo que se, se me acaban las ideas....

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Entonces tu problema es de ruteado o algo mas profundo inclusive.

Antes de reinstalar nada, asegurate de que el problema sea software y no tu router que se quedó colgado, o perdió conexión, o filtra tu IP/dirección MAC o algo parecido. Booteá con algún livecd que soporte tu placa de red a ver si desde el mismo si podés salir a internet.

La tabla de ruteo por otro lado, se ve bien, las tablas ARP las tenés definidas de forma estática como hacemos los paranoicos o dinámica como el común de los mortales?

Podés comprobar que la MAC Address de tu router sea la que tu linux acusa?

```
arp -a

bastion (192.168.0.10) at 00:50:fc:3d:4f:dd [ether] on eth0          #<--- Ese es mi router p/ej.
```

Si no sabés la MAC de tu router, probá el mismo comando en una segunda PC de la red y compará el resultado. En windows por si hubiera uno a mano "misteriosamente" la sintaxis para el comando arp es idéntica.

Salud!

----------

## jyest

El router fue lo primero que descarte, ya que desde otra maquina con windows y IP diferente no tenia ningun problema. Todo y con eso he reiniciado el router pero nada. Por el filtrado de IP tampoco, incluso cambie la ip del linux por una conocida. 

ARP Windows:

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrador>arp -a

Interfaz: 10.0.0.2 --- 0x2

  Dirección IP          Dirección física      Tipo

  10.0.0.1              00-02-cf-8b-58-38     dinámico

  10.0.0.4              00-17-31-26-95-c3     dinámico

```

ARP Linux

```
 arp -a

? (10.0.0.2) at 00:1F:C6:6A:32:7E [ether] on eth2

? (10.0.0.1) at 00:02:CF:8B:58:38 [ether] on eth2

```

Todo es correcto....

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues por lo que dices el router funciona al menos a nivel local, es la conexión a internet la que falla mas abajo de la resolución de nombres ya que ni dando la IP llegas, para mi eso quiere decir que tu ISP (internet server provider) te rechaza por algun parametro de conexión que esté mal, tambien pudiera ser cosa de sus centralitas.

Hace unos dias me pasaba a mi lo mismo (o parecido) y entrando en el router y cambiando de canal parece que se va solucionando aunque tampoco echo las campanas al vuelo (vamos que todava no me fio).

Suerte.

----------

## jyest

El router funciona a la maravilla, de los 5 ordenadores que tengo, todos se conectan a internet sin problema, menos uno, donde tengo instalada la Gentoo. 

La red funciona a la perfeccion, comparto ficheros y accede al linux desde cualquier ordenador, todos acceden a internet sin problema ninguno y ademas bastante rapido, pero la gentoo, no kiere. 

No se, de momento ya he puesto en marcha la copia de seguridad, para reinstalar todo....

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que resultado te da el comando iwconfig en gentoo?.

Pegalo aqui que lo veamos.

Alguna vez se me ha empeñado en agarrarse a una red del vecino y he tenido que reiniciar todo para que se enganchara a mi AP.

----------

## jyest

No, no sera por eso, yo lo tengo todo por cable, no tengo nada por wifi, ademas en el router lo tengo deshabilitado todo el tema de wifi, para que a nadie se le ocurre conectarse....

----------

## gringo

parece que está todo bien configurado, tienes posibilidad de probar con otra tarjeta de red y /o cambiar el cable ?

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si los DNS están bien, la tabla de ruteado está buena, la tabla arp lo mismo, queda la última posibilidad, las mas tonta de todas: Que te devuelve la salida del comando iptables -L?

No será iptables bloqueando tráfico localmente?

Salud!

----------

## jyest

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Si los DNS están bien, la tabla de ruteado está buena, la tabla arp lo mismo, queda la última posibilidad, las mas tonta de todas: Que te devuelve la salida del comando iptables -L?
> 
> No será iptables bloqueando tráfico localmente?
> 
> Salud!

 

Pues va a ser que no, no tengo ese comando instalado....

----------

## cpasoft

Haz un traceroute a ver donde van tus paquetes...

# traceroute 194.179.1.100

----------

## jyest

```
 traceroute 194.179.1.100

-bash: traceroute: command not found
```

```
 traceroute6 194.179.1.100

traceroute: unknown host 194.179.1.100

```

Despues de todo esto, se me ocurre hacer:

```
 ping www.google.es

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.229.103) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ww-in-f103.google.com (209.85.229.103): icmp_seq=2 ttl=244 time=387 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f103.google.com (209.85.229.103): icmp_seq=3 ttl=244 time=501 ms

^C64 bytes from ww-in-f103.google.com (209.85.229.103): icmp_seq=4 ttl=244 time=552 ms

```

Y hoy funciona, veremos haber cuanto tiempo aguanta....

Lo peor de todo es que no he hecho nada, solo hacer copia de seguridad.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
tracepath
```

Ese es el comando que viene de serie. Traceroute si no recuerdo mal se instala junto con el paquete bind-tools.

Salud!

----------

## jyest

Otra vez igual, llego de currar y ya no funciona, me tiene loco....

```
Linux ~ # tracepath 194.179.1.100

 1:  Gentoo (10.0.0.4)                                      0.151ms pmtu 1500

 1:  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)                                    0.708ms asymm  2

 1:  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)                                    0.703ms asymm  2

 2:  no reply

 3:  no reply

 4:  no reply

 5:  no reply

 6:  no reply

 7:  no reply

 8:  no reply

 9:  no reply

10:  no reply

11:  no reply

12:  no reply

13:  no reply

14:  no reply

15:  no reply

16:  no reply

17:  no reply

18:  no reply

19:  no reply

^C

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me acabo de dar cuenta de dos cosas, el path hasta la puerta de enlace no debería ser asimétrico como indica la salida de tu tracepath, pero dejando eso de lado que no causaría mas que problemas de performance, por que estás usando una  dirección de IP V6 en tu placa de red?

A que por ahí van los tiros mas o menos... Realmente necesitas ipv6?

Salud!

----------

## jyest

Direccion de IP V6?? Si esta puesto es porque venia por defecto, vamos, a no ser que lo activase de alguna manera sin querer. Pero vamos no se que hace, asi ke no me hace falta...

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No se me ocurre como pero podría tener algo que ver en todo esto el asunto del ipv6. Con probar no se pierde nada, agrega -ipv6 a tus USE flags en make.conv y:

```
emerge -av --newuse world
```

Salud!

----------

## cpasoft

Tambien asegurate que en tu red no hay nadie más con la IP 10.0.0.4 (que es la que tienes puesta al linux)...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *cpasoft wrote:*   

> Tambien asegurate que en tu red no hay nadie más con la IP 10.0.0.4 (que es la que tienes puesta al linux)...

 

Lejos la respuesta mas inteligente de todas  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## jyest

 *cpasoft wrote:*   

> Tambien asegurate que en tu red no hay nadie más con la IP 10.0.0.4 (que es la que tienes puesta al linux)...

 

Nada mas lejos de una de las primeras cosas que comprobe.

Despues de realizar infinidad de pruebas, decidi comprobar el swicht y el router. Bien he descubierto que incluso cuando reiniciaba el linux tardaba inusualmente mas de la cuenta. Decidi apargarlo todo, todo, todo, o sea, ordenadores, swicht y router. Bien arranca el swicht, el router y el linux, y todo de maravilla (solo quedan 3 elementos). Pero despues de volver de currar, no funcionaba, reinicio el router, y vuelve a funcionar a la maravilla. Bien he localizado porque no tengo conexion, pero me falta el porques despues de ciertas horas, el router solo le impide al linux darle salida a internet (creo que el linux, satura el router y me banea la ip). Prodria ser por el Vuze?? no lo se, hoy lo dejare arrancado sin el Vuze, haber ke pasa...

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De que router se trata?

Salud!

----------

## jyest

Es un Zyxel P660HW-D1. He encontrado informacion del problema, este router solo admite un maximo de 1024 conexiones, con un timeout de 180. De momento he encontrado como reducir el tiemout, ahora sigo buscando como ampliar las conexiones...

Gracias a tot@as.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21327560-ZyXEL-problem-blocks-everything wrote:*   

> reply to Anonmoys
> 
> Where I can change "max sessions per hosts allowed on router" ? ZyXEL P-660HW-D1.
> 
> to forum · permalink · 2008-10-29 15:53:09 ·  
> ...

 

Ahí se habla exactamente de tu mismo problema y como solucionarlo.

Salud!

----------

## jyest

Si correcto, llevo una semana intentando hacerlo, pero despues de buscar y rebuscar, he encontrado que el zyxel de telefonica viene con su propio firm y logicamente con su proprios comandos e interface web donde, como no, esta mas recortado que los sueldos....

Creo que llamare, me quejare, le explicare un cuento, y con suerte o me dan otro router diferente o me bajo a 6mb y vuelvo al maravilloso 3com..

Gracias por vuestra ajuda.

----------

